# what the hell is a kai gun?



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

pics would be appreciated aswell


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

It was a demon weapon in 4th ed. they didn't make a model.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> It was a demon weapon in 4th ed. they didn't make a model.


so you can just make up what it looks like?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It was a big giant gun, no real description beyond that.

You know the big gun built into the daemon prince left arm? That's usually considered a Kai gun.

Doesn't exist anymore though, so now it's a moot point. It existed in 3rd and was removed in 4th/5th


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe that the Metal Terminator Chaos Lord had a Weapon that people were unsure over it's name. I think that that was also taken as a Kai Gun.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

The Kai Gun looks like a huge bolter and shoots BULLETS OF HATE.

Definitely the greatest Daemon Weapon ever.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Galahad said:


> It was a big giant gun, no real description beyond that.
> 
> You know the big gun built into the daemon prince left arm? That's usually considered a Kai gun.
> 
> Doesn't exist anymore though, so now it's a moot point. It existed in 3rd and was removed in 4th/5th


 fair nuff!! was gonna whck one on my warsmith, as the servo arm thing has been taken away! but now this!! arrrgh! lol:angry:



Vaz said:


> I believe that the Metal Terminator Chaos Lord had a Weapon that people were unsure over it's name. I think that that was also taken as a Kai Gun.


 cheers for the pic, much appreciated! at least i know what it looks like



Fluff'Ead said:


> The Kai Gun looks like a huge bolter and shoots BULLETS OF HATE.
> 
> Definitely the greatest Daemon Weapon ever.


 haha BULLETS OF HATE! sounds fun! but it seems chaos are being cleaned out from all the good stuff/ weapons!  or iron warriors specifically ..... booo lol


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That particular arm on the Terminator Lord (pewter oop) model is listed as "Chaos Kai Gun" in the 2006-07 catalogue (you know, the last one that actually had full individual bitz in it...)

The Kai Gun is one of many things that they cut out of the Chaos Space Marine codex in its path to being boring and flavorless. It was too much for some people to flip between a page of options for any model with access to the armoury and the army list. Shame, really, that GW decided to pander to people who can't figure out how to turn from one page to another.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> That particular arm on the Terminator Lord (pewter oop) model is listed as "Chaos Kai Gun" in the 2006-07 catalogue (you know, the last one that actually had full individual bitz in it...)
> 
> The Kai Gun is one of many things that they cut out of the Chaos Space Marine codex in its path to being boring and flavorless. It was too much for some people to flip between a page of options for any model with access to the armoury and the army list. Shame, really, that GW decided to pander to people who can't figure out how to turn from one page to another.


tell me about it! i stop collecting for 2 odd years, then when i come back deciding to go with the iron warriors (whom of which i had liked for ages) all raring to go and then everytime i ask about them its 'nah', 'no' or 'not anymore'

im always gutted lol:alcoholic:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

With the Kai gun, orignaly it was made by a planet that was suck into the Eye of Terror. The race use it for defence, then got slaughter by all that is chaos. Chaos took the weapon (there a little bit of background in the 3.5 codex).

But as everone said it just a big gun, there the Termie lord, the Daemon Prince. Or what I done for mine was converted the Chaos Heavy Bolter with a daemon head as the gun nozzle from the Chaos Tank spure.
With it being Iron Warriors I done a sort of Obliterators style flesh as though it was morphen out my Lt.

Kai gun was ace :biggrin: alway enjoy useing the Kai gun on my Termy Lt who would walk with the Obliterators while gunning down stuff, 2+ to hit, 2+ to wound (well depend the toughness).

Also miss the good old dread axe & Dark Blade :cray:Those where good time. Though I still use chaos no matter what :biggrin:

In fact here some background

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Kai_Gun

IP


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Koi Gun? Fires rabid goldfish.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Like most daemon weapons its up to the choice of the modeller what form it appears.

One of the White Dwarf team has a kai gun in his Iron Warriors - he used a cut down Havoc autocannon.


----------



## ironnurgle (Mar 4, 2009)

*idea*

The Kai Gun is massive, hatred fueled firearm wielded by high ranking Chaos Space Marines and Daemon Princes.
The Kai Gun was produced by the machine smiths of Kai when the Kai system was absorbed into the Eye of Terror by the warp storm Gae-sann. The smiths bartered their services for a measure of protection from the Daemons of the warp and produced the Kai Gun in return. Eventually this deal came to an end when Daemons descended on Kai and butchered the population, leaving only the massive, arcane bolter-like weapons as their legacy. The gun is massive and heavy, normally only moveable by two or more normal men, however a large Daemon would have little difficulty with it. It acts as a conduit for the malice and hatred of its firer and melds them into tangible burst of energy.
and there you have it


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Actually, the Tzeentch demon weapon can be used as a Kai Gun...but i still miss it..
Mine count as a combi plasma bolter, i just say to my opponents that in normal shooting mode it fires like a bolter, and can overload one time in battle to fire like a plasma gun..


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Is THIS a kai gun?? 
Its the new FW nurgle deamon prince and I wondered what this cannon thing on its arm is, now I know....

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/ndp.htm


----------

